

Ask HN: Review my startup: What the Trend - pcolton

What the Trend, or WTT, helps you understand the “why” to Twitter’s trending topics. When a new topic becomes popular on Twitter, it's listed as a "trending topic” on WTT. This trending topic is then defined, voted on, redefined, and eventually ‘verified’ by our global community of ‘editors’. Basically, WTT is a crowd-sourced ‘engine’ for explaining why trends are happening globally -- and in near real time.<p>These definitions of trends can then be consumed by anyone via our API (which is cloned from Twitter’s API with additional metadata). Half of the top 10 mobile clients for Twitter consume our feed, and we deliver over 2.5 billion definitions a month.<p>As this is currently bootstrapped, I’ve begun looking at different business models, but I welcome feedback as to what you guys think would resonate most with the people willing to spend.<p>http://whatthetrend.com
======
revorad
<http://whatthetrend.com>

------
bkaid
Love the service - discovered it when the iPhone twitter app implemented. I've
always wondered why you haven't tried to increase traffic to your site and run
ads.

